# Achat Ipad



## David770 (27 Octobre 2015)

Salut a tous
Je compte acheter un Ipad pour eviter de me promener avec un laptop lors de differents voyages et voulait poser quelques questions. Je possede un IMAC et un IPhone, deja assez habitue aux produits de chez MAC.

En ce qui concerne la musique, on peut mettre de la musique sur le Ipad via USB et ensuite mettre tout cela dans Itunes ?
Je pourrais voir dans mon Ipad les applications que j'ai sur mon Iphone ?
Quel est le temps d'autonmie pour un Ipad 2 ?

Merci a vous
David


----------



## Simbouesse (27 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour David,

Il suffit de brancher un iPad sur un PC/Mac munit d'iTunes, pour pouvoir transférer de la musique dessus. Mais tout se fait depuis iTunes, par comme une clé USB ou un appareil Android.
Ton iPad apparaît dans iTunes, et il suffit de faire glisser ta musique dedans via iTunes.
Tu retrouveras la musique dans l'app Musique de l'iPad.

Si tu utilises le même compte iCloud entre ton iPhone et ton futur iPad, alors oui, tu récupèreras les apps, sauf si certaines sont exclusivement développées pour iPhone. Dans les réglages de ton compte iCloud (depuis ton iPhone), tu peux activer le téléchargement automatique des achats sur tous les appareils connectés au même compte iCloud. Dès lors, toute app téléchargée/achetée sur ton iPhone sera installée sur l'iPad, et vice-versa.

Enfin, niveau autonomie, tu peux compter plusieurs jours en utilisation "standard" à savoir un peu d'internet, un peu de musique, un peu de vidéos/photos, etc.

Tu peux fouiller les topics des forums pour avoir d'autres réponses.


----------



## David770 (27 Octobre 2015)

Merci pour ta reponse !
Il y a une possibilite de mettre une cle USB sur le Ipad.
Aujourdh'ui si j'ai des fichiers de musique sur une cle USB, je peux mettre ma cle dans le Imac et ensuite faire glisser mes fichiers de musique vers Itunes, est ce possible de faire la meme chose sur Itunes ?

Je n'utilise pas la fonction Icloud mais me sert du meme "compte" Apple sur mon Iphone et mon Imac et cela fonctionne.
Je ne connais pas tellement l'interet et les avantages d'utiliser Icloud.

Merci


----------



## Simbouesse (27 Octobre 2015)

Alors, en effet, si tu as de la musique sur un clé USB, il te faudra l'importer dans iTunes (cliquer-glisser suffit).
Cette musique apparaît alors dans ta bibliothèque iTunes.

Une fois l'iPad branché à l'iMac et iTunes ouvert, alors il te suffira de sélectionner la musique dans ta bibliothèque et de la faire glisser vers l'icône de l'iPad dans la colonne de gauche.

Pour ce qui est d'iCloud, cela permet de sauvegarder tes idevices (iPad & iPhone), mais aussi de synchroniser les photos, calendriers, contacts, notes, etc.
Enfin, cela te permet de récupérer les achats effectués d'un appareil à l'autre.

J'espère avoir été clair...

Un peu de lecture


----------



## David770 (27 Octobre 2015)

Oui tu as ete tres clair.
Il y a donc bien un port USB sur le Ipad.

Pour ce qui est de Icloud, je n'ai pas envie de synchroniser tous mes applications et documents sur tous les differents appareils...

Sinon entre Ipad 2 Air et Ipad 4, j'ai vu qu'il n'y avait pas une grande difference  deprix, le 4 est cense etre meilleur non ?

Merci


----------



## aurique (27 Octobre 2015)

David770 a dit:


> Oui tu as ete tres clair.
> Il y a donc bien un port USB sur le Ipad.



Euh , pas sur . Il n'y a pas de port USB sur un iPad, il y a un port Lightning qui permet de le relier à un mac (ou un pc).


----------



## David770 (27 Octobre 2015)

Ok merci


----------



## Simbouesse (27 Octobre 2015)

David770 a dit:


> Sinon entre Ipad 2 Air et Ipad 4, j'ai vu qu'il n'y avait pas une grande difference  deprix, le 4 est cense etre meilleur non ?


 
Le seul iPad qui possède actuellement le chiffre "4" dans son nom est l'iPad mini 4.
Si c'est bien de celui-ci dont tu parles, alors l'iPad Air 2 est plus performant.

Si non, je ne vois pas de quel iPad tu parles


----------



## David770 (27 Octobre 2015)

Tu as raison, desole...


----------



## Simbouesse (27 Octobre 2015)

Tu n'as pas à t'excuser !
J'essaie juste de faire en sorte qu'on parle de la même chose 

Donc entre iPad mini 4 et iPad Air 2, le plus performant est l'iPad Air 2, sans aucune comparaison possible.

En revanche, je trouve que l'iPad mini a le format idéal !


----------



## David770 (28 Octobre 2015)

Il n'y a pas une grande difference de taille entre l'Ipad Air et l'Ipad Mini, mais je trouve le mini vraiment petit..


----------



## Simbouesse (28 Octobre 2015)

David770 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas une grande difference de taille entre l'Ipad Air et l'Ipad Mini, mais je trouve le mini vraiment petit..


 
Chacun voit midi à sa porte 

Du coup, je te conseille de t'orienter vers l'iPad Air 2


----------



## David770 (28 Octobre 2015)

Merci


----------



## David770 (2 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour
Une autre question a vous poser.
Je possede un Imac pour mon usage perso et je travaille sur PC (windows) au bureau.
Il est plus pratique pour moi de synchroniser mon Iphone avec mon PC a l'aide de Itunes afin de recuperer tous mes contacts et agenda.

Je pense qu'il n'y a pas de probleme mais je pose tout de meme la question, si j'achete un Ipad, je peux faire la meme chose, synchroniser la musique et les applications de Itunes vers mon Ipad ?

Merci


----------



## o0pik (2 Novembre 2015)

Oui normalement il n'y devrait pas y avoir de problème étant ancien utilisateur de windows je n'avais aucun problème a tout synchroniser via itunes.


----------



## David770 (3 Novembre 2015)

Merci a toi o0pik

Une autre question, les apps faites pour Iphone ne fonctionnent pas obligatoirement sur Ipad ?

Merci


----------



## o0pik (3 Novembre 2015)

Si les app iPhone fonctionne sur iPad mais elles ne sont à la bonne dimension style Instagram


----------



## David770 (3 Novembre 2015)

Comment se fait il alors que dans Itunes je vois une difference entre Apps pour Iphone et Ipad ?


----------



## o0pik (3 Novembre 2015)

Je pense que c'est dû aux format que ca te fait cette différence


----------



## lineakd (3 Novembre 2015)

@David770, sur OS X iTunes s'est écris "mes apps iPhone" et "mes apps iPad".
Il existe aussi des universelles.
Je me serve d'une bibliothèque diffèrent pour chaque appareil.


----------



## Simbouesse (3 Novembre 2015)

Il y a une distinction parce que les apps spéciales iPhone ne sont pas développées pour le format iPad.
Comme l'a dit @o0pik, les apps iPhone fonctionnent très bien sur iPad, mais seule une partie centrale de l'écran est utilisée, au format d'un écran d'iPhone élargi, le reste est noir.

ça fonctionne, mais ça n'est pas très optimisé.
C'est pour ça qu'il y a une distinction.


----------



## David770 (3 Novembre 2015)

Si je branche mon Ipad a mon Imac je peux donc synchroniser tout ce qu'il y a sur itunes sur mon imac (musique, apps ...) exact ?


----------



## David770 (3 Novembre 2015)

Si j'achete un Ipad Wifi uniquement, je peux toujours me connecter en partageant la connexion avec mon Iphone exact ?


----------



## David770 (3 Novembre 2015)

Merci, la connection entre un Iphone et un Ipad peut se faire par un cable ?
Le cable est vendu avec le Ipad ?


----------



## lineakd (3 Novembre 2015)

@David770, par câble, bluetooth ou wifi. Et avec un certain matériel, il est même possible de connecter ton iPad sur une prise ethernet.
La synchronisation ne se fait que sur un seul pc ou mac.


----------



## David770 (3 Novembre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Non.


Tu reponds a non aux 2 questions ?


----------



## David770 (3 Novembre 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @David770, par câble, bluetooth ou wifi. Et avec un certain matériel, il est même possible de connecter ton iPad sur une prise ethernet.
> La synchronisation ne se fait que sur un seul pc ou mac.



J'ai repondu au mesage suivant en meme temps que ton mesage arrive...

Il est donc possible de connecter mon Iphone au Ipad par cable ?
Merci


----------



## lineakd (3 Novembre 2015)

@David770, non, oops...


----------



## David770 (3 Novembre 2015)

Donc connection uniquement par bluetooth ou wifi ?


----------



## lineakd (3 Novembre 2015)

@David770, oui, pour le partage de connexion.


----------



## Simbouesse (4 Novembre 2015)

@David770 Je pense que tu devrais essayer de regrouper les questions pour plus de lisibilité.

Aussi, il y a beaucoup de réponses qui te sont données directement sur la page dédiée à l'iPad sur Apple.com.

N'y voit rien de personnel, simplement, ça avancerait beaucoup plus vite si tu suivais ces 2 conseils...


----------



## David770 (4 Novembre 2015)

Simbouesse a dit:


> @David770 Je pense que tu devrais essayer de regrouper les questions pour plus de lisibilité.
> 
> Aussi, il y a beaucoup de réponses qui te sont données directement sur la page dédiée à l'iPad sur Apple.com.
> 
> N'y voit rien de personnel, simplement, ça avancerait beaucoup plus vite si tu suivais ces 2 conseils...



Bonjour,
Je n'y vois rien de personnel, et vous remercie pour le support. D'un autre cote vous pouvez comprendre que les questions viennent au fur et a mesure... J'ai achete l'Ipad Air 2 hier soir, j'aurais d'autres questions au fur et a mesure que je l'utilise.

Vous preferez que j'attende 2 ou 3 mois pour regrouper toutes les questions ?... (je plaisante)

J'ai branche mon Ipad au Imac hier et la synchro de Itunes s'est faite en quelques minutes, tout fonctionne bien.

J'ai commence a faire une recherche, mais je n'ai pas encore trouve de solution rapide pour pouvoir instaler Whatsapp sur Ipad sans carte Sim, auriez vous une solution rapide ?

Dites moi si je peux continuer a poser mes questions ici ou alors ouvrir un fil pour chaque question ?
Merci


----------



## Simbouesse (4 Novembre 2015)

David770 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je n'y vois rien de personnel, et vous remercie pour le support. D'un autre cote vous pouvez comprendre que les questions viennent au fur et a mesure... J'ai achete l'Ipad Air 2 hier soir, j'aurais d'autres questions au fur et a mesure que je l'utilise.
> 
> Vous preferez que j'attende 2 ou 3 mois pour regrouper toutes les questions ?... (je plaisante)
> ...


 
Pas nécessaire d'ouvrir un fil pour chaque question. Par contre, faire une recherche sur Google (ou dans le forum) pour trouver une réponse oui !

Je suis ravi de savoir que pour le moment tout se passe bien.

Concernant Whatsapp, cette question illustre le fond de ma remarque.
J'ai simplement tapé "installer whatsapp sur ipad" sur Google pour trouver plusieurs solutions plus ou moins faciles pour installer l'app sur une tablette (il y est d'ailleurs précisé que ça n'est pas pris en charge, mais que Whatsapp n'interdit pas cette utilisation").

Je veux dire juste que pour pas mal de questions, tu trouveras une réponse aisément sans avoir ni à poser la question, ni à attendre la réponse 

(vu la longueur de mes réponses, tu te doutes que ça n'est pas le fait de te répondre qui me pose problème  )


----------

